# Useful links - post 'em here



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Since the search actually WORKS on this board I thought it would be a good idea to collectively post E46 3-Series links.

Here's a couple to kickstart.

[*]Increasing range of Universal Transmitter
[*]Alee's split mirror install
[*]Car and Key configuration from BMWNation
[*]Jerry's E46 Pickup Checklist from E46fanatics.com
[*]E46fanatics.com FAQs
[*]Steptronic reverse shift instructions - Thanks Vince!
[*]Nav/Audio hidden menus
[*]Reset service indicator light - Thanks robg!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Office of Defects investigation (Gov't website)

Tells you every recall for any car..also tells you equipment, tires, and child safty seat recalls:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/recalls/

Checklist for picking up new delivery:
http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/checklist.html

TSB's:
http://www.alldata.com/TSB/06/00069638.html

Break in procedures 
http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/e46/forum.php?postid=139766&page=1

The Wax Test:
http://www.thewaxtest.com/

Aux fan identity:
http://www.bimmer.org/3series/messages/archive/msgsy2001w38/53933.html

Key settings:
http://www.bmwnation.com/tech/tech_3carkeycfg_01.html


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Zaino

BMW Catalog

Circle BMW

Cutter BMW

Pacific BMW

SMGII Site

Wallenius Shipping

OIL Info 1

Oil Info 2

BMWCCA

Some DIY and Part Numbers

A bunch of BMW links

Car Care Specialties


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sissy.com


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Zaino application tips

Tire pressure tuning guide

Paint chip repair guide

Wheel style guide

For those affected with sticky pedal syndrome

Fit 5 mounted tires in a 330Ci

-Al


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Nav Retrofit Info - www.anuff.com/bmw/nav/sys


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I was just curious to see some of the earliest threads. I thought this would be very useful to bring back up again, maybe more people can contribute


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

wheels configurator
http://www.bmw.com/rimconfigurator/index.jsp?language=en&country=US

CPO certification
http://bmwusa.com/site_layout/cpo/certdetail_b.html

Owners Manual...for all those posts that are RTFM.
http://publish.bmwusa.com/OwnManual/frameset_OwnManual.asp?filename=2001Manual-3Sedan.pdf

BMW webTV
http://tv1.de/b2b/cms/_v/43401/43485/index.html

BMW technology office in USA
http://www.bmw-tech.com/

probably the most useful link of them all...
http://www.imagestation.com/member/...&ru=/album/pictures.html?id=4292386167&bnak=1


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

gotta push my site. some helpful info there as well:

http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/bmw.htm


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *gotta push my site. some helpful info there as well:
> 
> http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/bmw.htm *


You're forgetting:

http://www.theyre-straight-pipes.com


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> You're forgetting:
> 
> http://www.theyre-straight-pipes.com
> ...


don't worry, it's there. it's the DINAN3 page off of the main page.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*great thread*

it deserves a bump


----------



## 2004onyx330xi (Sep 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------

